# Captain I have a problem sending your ETA



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

Turned too one very rainy morning to find water cascading onto top of main Tx. On further inspection it was found that the lead out through deckhead to bridge deck above where there was a steel oval tube about a foot deep with a flange on top above which was a tall fibreglass tube to insulator leadout and aerials had filled with rainwater. As this was the maiden voyage of the ship, with help from deck and engineers we removed the fibreglass tower and bailed out the water. It was found that there was no gasket between the flange and fibreglass tower so when deck was awash from heay rain with slight roll it was enough to cover flange. The engineers made a nice rubber gasket and after cleaning out, painting and reassembly it was as good as new.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't think your leak-in insulator will replace the lead-in version.


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

I had a similar-ish problem on HUMBOLDT/GYFR. We saw the New Year in at Riga and -35°C. 

The Radio Room and my adjacent cabin had a false deck-head above which was the steel deck open to the elements. 
The kind shipbuilder of this brand-new vessel had very neatly attached thick insulation to the underside of the steel deck.
We were quite pleased about that because it kept us cool in the tropics and warm in colder climes.

What the French Chantier Naval de la Ciotat had NOT done was carry the insulation over the steel beams (strakers?) stiffening the said deck.

This only became apparent when we left the Baltic and things warmed up a bit. 

Why was water dripping, nay cascading almost, from the false deck-head all over my radio gear and my bunk?

Because condensation had frozen solid several inches thick on the exposed steel beams and was now melting!

Buckets were no good because of the roll of the ship so endless towels had to suffice.

Grrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice Curtains


----------



## niggle (Aug 24, 2005)

sparks69 said:


> Nice Curtains


I think they came from Sunderland market (the soft furnishings were not exactly "designer")


----------

